# Java - JDBC Verbindung zur Datenbank nicht möglich



## JaninaSt (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Java (Eclipse) eine Verbindung zu einer Access Datenbank (.mdb) aufbauen,

allerdings bekomme ich immer eine "ClassNotFoundException".

Folgende Schritte habe ich durchgeführt:

Umgebungsvariable angepasst

.jar in Eclipse bei Java Build Path -Add External Jars hinzugefügt 

Eine neue Datenquelle erzeugt mit .mdb Access Treiber, welche auf die DB verweist.


```
import java.sql.*; 

public class TestDB {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
	
		//Laden der Treiberklasse
		Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

		Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Testdatenbank","Benutzer","Passwort");
		Statement stmt = con.createStatement(); //Objekt wird benötigt um SQL-Anweisungen zu behandeln

	}

}
```

Mit diesem Code sollte doch dann ein Verbindungsaufbau möglich sein?

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich vergessen habe bzw. falsch ist?

Danke!


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Apr 2012)

Welche Klasse wird denn nicht gefunden?

Welche jar-Datei hast hinzugefügt?


----------



## JaninaSt (2. Apr 2012)

Also die Fehlermeldung lautet:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	Unhandled exception type ClassNotFoundException
	Unhandled exception type SQLException
	Unhandled exception type SQLException
	Unhandled exception type SQLException

	at TestDB.main(TestDB.java:8)


Und die .jar Datei:

mysql-connector-java-5.1.18-bin


----------



## Gast2 (2. Apr 2012)

Da fehlt noch nen try-catch Block oder nen throws an der main.


----------



## JaninaSt (2. Apr 2012)

Das hatte ich auch schon, und dann gibts auch keinen Fehler, nur dann geht er immer zum catch Teil über... Heißt dann ja das die Verbindung nicht klappt?!


----------



## Marcinek (2. Apr 2012)

Ja lese dir bitte durch, was der Catchteil bedeutet und wie man daraus informationen gewinnt.

Tipp: printStacktrace().


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Apr 2012)

JaninaSt hat gesagt.:


> *mysql*-connector-java-5.1.18-bin



Warum verwendest du überhaupt einen MySQL Driver wenn du auf eine Access DB zugreifen willst?


----------



## JaninaSt (3. Apr 2012)

Ich hatte mit Datenbanken noch nicht wirklich viel zu tun, besonders in Bezug auf Java.

Laut diversen Internet Seiten musste ich mir den JDBC Treiber runterladen und diese .jar Datei was beim Download dabei war ins Eclipse einfügen.


----------



## Marcinek (3. Apr 2012)

Ja das stimmt auch, aber du brauchst einen JDBC Treiber für MSAccess (!=mysql).


----------



## JaninaSt (3. Apr 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank.

Dann habe ich den falschen Treiber erwischt.

Probiere ich gleich aus.


----------



## JaninaSt (3. Apr 2012)

Hatte tatsächlich den falschen Treiber!

Danke schön fürs Helfen!


----------

